# SOUND OFF



## CANADIAN BACON (12 Dec 2008)

Can anyone direct me to the Dept or person or ministry etc in charge of Cadet Funding.
As I understand it CLC gets 200 million a year. I have a few comments I would like to make reguarding the way this money is spent.
Thanks.


----------



## gwp (12 Dec 2008)

CANADIAN BACON said:
			
		

> Can anyone direct me to the Dept or person or ministry etc in charge of Cadet Funding.
> As I understand it CLC gets 200 million a year. I have a few comments I would like to make reguarding the way this money is spent. Thanks.



First, what do you mean by CLC?   

CF support for the cadet program is part of the overall DND budget provided the CF. The VCDS with DGRC approve and the funds ae directed towards the Regional Commands specifically for Regional Cadet Funding. 

Cadet Corps in the local community hold no money.  Local expenditures are for the most part private funds through the Leagues and local sponsor.   Each of the Navy League of Canada and the Army Cadet and Air Cadet Leagues are civilian organizations that support the program in the local community with their own resources.  They are responsible for providing secure local accommodation and storage, a liability insurance policy, local transportation, training aids not provided by the Canadian Forces and attracting and recommending youth to become cadets and adults to enroll in the CF as Cadet Instructors.  One example of major support by the Leagues is that the Air Cadet League owns the fleet of gliders and tow aircraft used in the air cadet program. 

From the CF/DND side of the house

Half of the budget is expended for the the CSTC program.

Overall, 57.5%  of the budget is expended for the pay for Cadet Instructors including the 23 days pay for the LHQ program, RCIS training and Class B contracts at Regional HQ and to staff CSTCs, Civilian pay and Temporary help services. ( a reduction of 1.4% 07/08 over the previous year)  That needs to be matched with the fact that CF CIC officers donate likely 3x that amount of time running the program at the LHQ.  

Another breakdown is

23.8% of the funding supports the LHQ training Sept to June
44 % of the funding supports "Advanced Training at CSTCs, national and international exchanges, sailing regattas, biathlon, tall ships, domestic and international expedition, Oshkosh, national marksmanship competition, . 
5.1% supports Training of CF officers for the Cadet Organizations
27.1% for Command and Logistical Support

During 2007/2008 some major acquisition expenditures included
Sailboat Fleet Standardizing and Replacement
Acquisition of Safety boats
Acquisition of Expedition Equipment for the Army Cadet program
Acquisition of 14 new vehicles to support RHQ and CSTC
Firearms Rationalization Project for biathlon, LHQ etc. 
Minor construction and maintenance at CSTCs

The share across the country is

Atlantic Region 19.6%  with 18.3% of the cadets
Eastern Region 23.1%  with 24% of the cadets
Central Region 24% with 29.7% of the cadets
Prairie Region 16.3% 15.5% of the cadets
BC Region 14.2% with 11.5% of the cadets
Northern Reg  2.8% with .9% of the cadets. 

Source:  National Defence HQ - Cadets and Junior Canadian Rangers Programs End Year Report FY 2007-2008.  

Overall the program is probably one of the most efficient programs of the Federal Government with nearly 80 % of the budget going directly to cadet activities at the local and advance level.  The remainder for capital acquisition and command and control. 

A cadet corps of 40 cadets represents a Federal investment in the youth of the community of about $100,000 per year.  That is represented by the Training Program, the Uniforms, Training and Support of the CF Instructors and their 23 days for the LHQ program,  and about 10 cadets going to summer training. There are 1150 corps and squadrons across the country with about 55,000 cadets.  

If you wish more information I suggest you call the SO2 Air at RCSU(Pac) as you indicate that your son is/was in air cadets. Cadets of course are not members of the CF and the program is not a recruiting program or a prerequisite to a military career although there are some minor benefits available to former cadets who have been in the program for at least three years.


----------



## CANADIAN BACON (12 Dec 2008)

Thank you for the outstanding reply.


----------

